# Ubers notice about auto insurance



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

So I just read the notice Uber dropped in my inbox about auto insurance. Nothing new that I was not aware of, but I take issue with this one section below. What they don't bother to tell you is that while Uber does not require a rideshare endorsement, most personal insurance policies won't cover you at all if you don't have specific coverage for ridesharing. And if you get in an accident without it, they will most likely drop you. Don't believe me? Search through the forums and find dozens of stories from drivers who found this out the hard way. Plus the "online-waiting for a ping" coverage sucks. $25K property damage won't even cover the cost of the other vehicle if you're at fault and total it. Don't be out there unless you have the proper insurance coverage.

*Do I need rideshare insurance?  
Uber maintains auto insurance designed for ridesharing on your behalf when you're driving on our platform. When you're not driving with Uber, you would look to your personal auto insurance. Many personal auto insurers offer rideshare insurance endorsements that include additional coverage for rideshare drivers but this is not required for you to sign up to drive with Uber. Contact your insurance company for details.*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You're a "Well-Known Member" here and you're just finding this out _NOW_?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You're a "Well-Known Member" here and you're just finding this out _NOW_?


No, I've had business coverage since day one and push it to anyone who does not. I'm hoping some newbies or others who think they know it all might pick up on it and make sure they get proper coverage.


----------

